# Rand verpixelt bei Transparenz... Help!



## tomkn (15. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte für eine Präsentation einige Grafikelemente mit transparentem Hintergrund speichern und diese später im im PP einfügen. 
Mein bisheriges Vorgehen:
- Datei -> neu ( inhalt : Transparent )
- ich paste mein Objekt aus der Quelldatei rein 
- Speichern unter.. Gif / Tif ...
- Murks ...   

leider verpixelt bei allen bisherigen versuchen der Rand des Objekte auf dem transparenten Hintergrund.
Im PSD-Format sieht das ganze noch klasse aus. 
Nur den Schritt zum Gif oder Tif überlebt das Bild nicht ohne Schäden...

wo liegt mein Fehler  

danke für euere Hilfe


----------



## ShadowMan (15. Dezember 2004)

Hi du!

Das wird wohl daran liegen das Gif nur Transparent/nicht transparent kennt. Wenn du also einen weichen Verlauf zur Transparenz hast wird dieser logischerweise abgeschnitten.
Einziges Format das Transparenzprozentwerte zulässt ist PNG und dieses ist nicht Webgeeignet finde ich.

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## tomkn (15. Dezember 2004)

danke.... was ich brauche ist ein format was ich im powerpoint einlesen kann. die grösse spielt dabei eigentlich keine rolle da das ganze lokal bleibt.
leider erkennt ppt nicht die photoshop-formate....


----------



## ShadowMan (15. Dezember 2004)

Wieso verwendest du nicht einfach jpg?


----------



## tomkn (15. Dezember 2004)

das würde ich gerne. doch im jpeg habe ich den lästigen hintergrund.... da das Format ja keine Transparenz unterstützt


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. Dezember 2004)

Wieso benutzt Du dann nicht die von Manuel schon vorgeschlagenen *.png-Dateien?
Die sind wahrlich *nicht* Photoshop-spezifisch und werden 100%-ig von Powerpoint
unterstützt. Über die Vorzüge von *.png hat sich ja ebenfalls Manuel schon geäußert.

Gruss


----------



## tomkn (15. Dezember 2004)

auch mit dem PNG format sehen die übertragenen Bilder an den Rändern verfranst aus.
 was tun?    an der ausgangsgröße der objekte liegt es nicht. diese habe ich frisch erstellt und es mit verschiedenen Dimensionierungen probiert...


----------



## hotschen (15. Dezember 2004)

Stell mal im Dialogfeld "Für Web speichern..." deine zukünftige Hintergrundfarbe ein (bzw. die Farbe, die der ziemlich nahe kommt) und das Problem sollte gelöst sein.


----------



## tomkn (15. Dezember 2004)

das ist leider fast unmöglich . da das objekt auf ein anderes Hintergrundbild gepasted wird. somit sind da recht viele farben mit von der partie...


----------



## WilliamPh (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo tomkn

Habe das mit den PNG-Formaten auch ausprobiert. Ich habe eine stark weichgezeichnete Fläche mit entsprechendem Alphakanal als PNG gespeichert. Das Resultat war ein milchstrassenähnliches Gebilde mit vielen Sternen. Ich denke, das Problem liegt daran, dass trotz mitgesichertem weichem Alphakanal Powerpoint nicht fähig ist, PNG-Dateien mit halbtransparenten Partien korrekt anzuzeigen. Erst als ich mit dem Schwellenwert einen knallharten Rand machte, habe ich keine Verpixelung an den Rändern bekommen. Aber das Ding ist dann halt nicht mehr weichgezeichnet.

Gehts denn nicht, dass du dein Objekt schon in Photoshop mit dem Hintergrund zusammenfügst und dann bei Powerpoint als Ganzes importierst. 

Eine Lösung dafür hab ich auch nicht gefunden, ich denke, es liegt nur an Powerpoint.

Mit liebem Gruss
William


----------

